# Earthquake in the Barn hehe



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Rose just had a huge single buck kid. He must weigh a good 13#. He is deep solid mahogany.
Pics & birth weight later.


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

What are you going to name him? Sumo?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Little 14 pounder*


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh my goodness! Poor mom!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Indeed! She was screaming a little so she got slight assist. But such a good mama. This was her 2nd kidding. I love this girl.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Wowza! He sure is a handsome dude.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Well he is certainly a big boy. Congrats


----------



## awonderer (Feb 18, 2014)

Congrats!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow he is a big boy, nice color too. I hope my 3 does due soon don't have any monsters like that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice, and big.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Ouch! He looks half-grown already! Congrats on your good looking, not-so-little boy


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Very handsome buck...we had a 14lb buckling last year. We called him Tank :-D


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He's great Nancy  Love his color!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ouch! Better her than me! ;-)


----------

